
The Boy Scout Rule - rbanffy
https://dev.to/_arunsasi/the-boy-scout-rule
======
bluejekyll
This is extremely dangerous advice. Refactoring for the sake of cleaning up
code invariably introduces bugs. Decent code coverage and automated tests can
reduce the potential of this, but not guarantee it.

The boy scout rule is, do not leave it worse than you found. That includes
breaking the software by performing an unnecessary rewrite.

